# box hunt in south dakota $25,000 in prizes



## dakotaeyes (Feb 9, 2007)

2nd Annual White Lake "******* Rooster Hunt"

December 21, 2013

If you enjoy the excitement of pheasant hunting in the heart of pheasant country, with the thrill of competition, then you won't want to miss this opportunity.

How the hunt works
The goal is to shoot as many birds as you can (within the state limits) with one box of shells per team, provided by the ******* Rooster Hunt. It is a six-man team with a maximum of 3 dogs per team. The max amount of birds one team can check in is 18 roosters. We will draw Friday night to see what land you will be hunting on. Any tie breakers will be determined by the time of the last shell shot or the time the limit is filled. The team is responsible to keep the scorekeeper informed when the last shell is shot or the limit has been reached.

Registration
******* Rooster Hunt will be limited to 20 teams and each team consists of six hunters. It is first come, first serve until its full December 20th. A parent or guardian who is one of the same team members must accompany any legal hunter under the age of 18. All team members MUST wear correct safety gear. 
Each team will pay $1500 to enter the hunt and a $900 deposit is due with application to be guaranteed your place in the competition. The remaining balance is due Friday night December 20th at the beginning of the meeting. The $1500 will include your hunting, a box of shells, and your meal Saturday after the hunt. All hunters MUST have a valid South Dakota hunting license to participate!

Hunting times
Teams are allowed to start hunting at 10AM Saturday until you get your limit of birds, until the 2PM deadline is reached, or you run out of the box of shells provide (whichever comes first). You will need to check in by 3PM at the American Legion on Main Street in White Lake with a team member and your scorekeeper.

Land
Each team needs to have one member to be present Friday night, December 20th at the Sportsman's Pub at 7PM to see which land you are drawn to hunt on. That night you will meet your landowner and your scorekeeper. There is no road hunting ALLOWED AT ALL. The Sportsman's Club, Commercial Club, Landowners, or scorekeepers are NOT responsible for any accidents.

Scorekeepers
Each team will have the landowner and their non-party scorekeeper with them during the hunt. The scorekeepers are responsible for keeping track of the number of shots fired, number of pheasants harvested and keeping track of time. Scorekeepers are also there to monitor & document the hunt but are not allowed to aid in the driving of pheasants or blocking/retrieving of birds. The scorekeepers have the authority to disqualify the team if ALL rules are not followed. 
Calcutta
Friday night at 7PM at the meeting we will also be having a Calcutta, auctioning of the teams, and it will be prior to knowing where teams are designated to hunt.
Option Pot
For an additional $150 you can be entered in the option pot. We will be putting one tagged bird on each landowner's property. If you are entered into the option pot and someone from your team shoots the tagged bird it will count towards two (2) birds. This is not mandatory to enter but maybe beneficial. If the tagged bird is shot and the team didn't register for the option pot it will only count as one (1) bird. 
Awards
Saturday night we will be giving away the guns after every team has returned with their birds. If your team places, each team member will receive a gun and also the land owner. 
1st place: Winchester Super X3 
2nd place: Remington 11-87 3 1/2"
3rd place: 7 Remington ADL 243
4th place: Ruger 22-250
5th place: Remington 870
10th place: Ruger 10-22 Rifle
15th place: $100 Cabela gift card per hunter
20th place: $100 Cabela gift card per hunter

Other Information
This ******* Rooster Hunt is put on by the White Lake Commercial Club and the White Lake Sportsman's Club. This is an excellent opportunity to come have some fun hunting in the great hunting community. Availability is limited so enter your team soon!! If you have any questions, feel free to contact Glenn Eimers 605-680-1853.


----------

